
Twitter is in a rut; is the Philippines its key to getting out? - beveemon
https://e27.co/twitter-rut-philippines-key-getting-20160219/
======
beveemon
Maybe it's just me, but I'm kinda getting tired of the whole trope of, "US
company sees that it's going down the drain, checks out SEA to hopefully make
ends meet." That said, maybe this is just a reality that countries like the
Philippines should just accept? (See similar cases: How well Multiply &
Friendster worked out in the Philippines)

